# Where are the Gallo haters?



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

He could end up the best player in his draft. Kiyaman? Going to wait until he has a bad game?..lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Really balling out there, didnt know he was such a good 3pt shooter.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You're kidding, right*

The guy was over 50% last year before he relapsed. Flat out great shooter. Slowly showing the rest of his game, too..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haven't seen him since the Miami game in which he was horrendous. He was 2-7 on three's in the first half of the Miami game and was -15 while everyone else on his team was -1 or -2. He took so many stupid three pointers and missed and allowed the Heat to get runouts and layups.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Your sure you watched?*

He missed so many? Lets see....22,6,1,1 on better than 50% from 3. Jealous because he is better than Beasley? An informed opinion would be nice. 

After 3 he is at 22.7, 4.7, 1.3, with one TO. Shooting 50% from three on league leading attempts. He's damn good.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank god this guy is balling after a terribly mediocre preseason. He is the lone bright spot of what appears to be a bleak season so far. I hope we can say the same thing about Jordan Hill and Toney Douglas next season because right now Brandon Jennings is looking like the right pick to have made.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think gallo will be a star ....but better than D. Rose, or mayo?

i'm gonna disagree


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Didn't say he would be*

said he could be. And he could. Those guys had really good rookie years, no doubt. They are not under the radar this year as much as they were as rookies. Rose still doesn't shoot well and OJ? Well, I have always liked him. He was my top choice just before the draft.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Ive always liked Gallo. I just hope he can stay healthy.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Well, tru...*

Since his pain was not caused by some sort of injury, I think he should be fine. He had a slightly bulged disc but those are routinely managed if caught early..which it was.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

I wonder if the Knicks would trade if Gallo if someone was willing to take on either curry/jeffries... as a grizzlies fan I would explore something like this:

Conley+Iverson+Steven Hunter (expiring)+ lakers 1st round pick (optional)

For:

Gallo + Jeffries

Why the knicks may like it:

Obviously, cap space would be the #1 reason. This trade would allow them to go for two Max free agents or 1 max and two decent FA's. At the same time it would give them a PG for next season (conley) that is more than capable of shooting from outside. Iverson may help them get some wins this year, and since they won't have a first round pick this year it would be in their best interest to get as many wins as they can. Iverson likely would start in this team and may bring some excitement to the team while they wait for the offseason. Or he may get waived if Walsh/D'antoni doesn't want to deal with him.

An optional component of the trade would be a 1st round pick from the grizz. The grizz will have 3 first rounders next year, their pick, nuggets pick and lakers pick. They could send either the nuggets pick or the lakers one to the knicks to sweeten the deal. Since it would be a late pick it would cost less than a million for the knicks

The knicks would have over 30 millions to expend in the offseason, something like Lebron + Boozer + a role player is realistic under this scenario:

Conley / Lakers pick
Chandler / Toney douglas
Lebron / Korver (role player)
Boozer / filler
j.Hill/Curry

Some tweaking here and there and the Knicks would have a better roster than what the cavs have now. Another option would be going for bosh or amare over boozer+korver.

Why the grizzlies would like it:

The team has plenty of young players with potential, but they doesn't seem to fit together. Oj Mayo would be better suited to play the point and that makes conley a problem. Rudy gay IMO should be traded too so that would leave a hole at the SF position. Gallo would fill that position.

Possible problems in this trade:

Would Heisley be willing to take jeffries contract? History has shown that he wouldn't, but he also has made a couple of expensive moves like getting Zach Randolph and buying the nuggest pick at the expense of having to pay over 3 million to Steven Hunter this year.

And for the knicks, do you think it would be worth trading Gallo for Conley if it creates the additional room for another top free agent ?


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

^^^

I see what you are trying to do there, but I don't think the Knicks will give up Gallo for cap space. The dude is clearly a baller, and even if a lebron or a bosh comes to the knicks, the Knicks will still need role players to surround the superstar with. Gallo will be an awesome 2nd, 3rd option on such a team because I firmly believe he has the potential to be a 20/6/6 guy in his prime.
Also, realistically, the Knicks will not get 2 max players, even if they had the capspace. Two players cannot win the championship; they still need great supporting players which the knicks will not be able to obtain with 2 max players on their roster


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

carlos710 said:


> I wonder if the Knicks would trade if Gallo if someone was willing to take on either curry/jeffries... as a grizzlies fan I would explore something like this:
> 
> Conley+Iverson+Steven Hunter (expiring)+ lakers 1st round pick (optional)
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be rude but this trade is utterly ridiculous. I can see how the Grizzlies would be interested in this deal but does it really benefit the Knicks? Gallo is at worst our 3rd best scorer and has not come close to approaching his real potential (which he has plenty of time to achieve). In time, he very well may be an all-star in the mold of a Peja Stojackovic/Hedo Turkoglu. Conley Jr. barely held his starting spot last year and has shown very little on the floor; I'm also not sure which Conley your talking about because the one I am thinking of never was an effective jump shooter. On another note, as much as Jefferies impedes our progress to achieve as much cap space as possible for 2010, he is an effective role player that can hardly been considered a toss in in any trade. Our only win this year against the Hornets can be partially attributed to his defense on Chris Paul. The man we need to move is Eddy Curry who has been useless the past 2 seasons and does not fit into what we do as a team. Even in such a scenario, I would not give up Gallo if it meant getting rid of Eddy.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

vinsanity77 said:


> ^^^
> 
> I see what you are trying to do there, but I don't think the Knicks will give up Gallo for cap space. The dude is clearly a baller, and even if a lebron or a bosh comes to the knicks, the Knicks will still need role players to surround the superstar with. Gallo will be an awesome 2nd, 3rd option on such a team because I firmly believe he has the potential to be a 20/6/6 guy in his prime.
> Also, realistically, the Knicks will not get 2 max players, even if they had the capspace. *Two players cannot win the championship; they still need great supporting players which the knicks will not be able to obtain with 2 max players on their roster*


The Lakers won the championship and had 3 max players on their roster with Kobe Bryant, Lamar Odom and Pau Gasol. This year they have a better roster with Ron Artest and still have those same 3 max players. The Celtics the year before them won the championship and also had 3 max players in Kevin Garnett, Paul Pierce and Ray Allen. Do you see a general trend here? Even the contenders have several max contracts such as the Magic (Howard, Carter, Lewis), Cavs (LeBron, Shaq, Ilgaukaus), Nuggets (Billups, Anthony, Martin), Spurs (Duncan, Jefferson, Parker), etc. How can you make such a claim? It is clear that these caliber of players are what make teams great and not so much the role players. 2 max contracts attached to 2 max contract caliber players equates to success; you can wait later to acquire the role players to compliment them. Once the Knicks sign who they need to sign to accomplish this, they will have the MLE available to acquire anywhere between 2-3 solid role players desperate for an opportunity to compete and win a championship. That same MLE would be available the following year to continue supplement this team in addition to other provisions such as the Lower-Level Exception.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Twinkie*

I am convinced that, even with growing pains, Gallo could average 20/6/5/2/1 if they made a commitment to run the offense thru him and gave him someone to pass to that could actually make a basket. He just has so many positives. Plus he is much better than advertised as a defender. He is actually not OK, but good. LOL at the people from other teams thinking he is a throw in.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I don't mean to be rude but this trade is utterly ridiculous. I can see how the Grizzlies would be interested in this deal but does it really benefit the Knicks? Gallo is at worst our 3rd best scorer and has not come close to approaching his real potential (which he has plenty of time to achieve). In time, he very well may be an all-star in the mold of a Peja Stojackovic/Hedo Turkoglu. Conley Jr. barely held his starting spot last year and has shown very little on the floor; I'm also not sure which Conley your talking about because the one I am thinking of never was an effective jump shooter. On another note, as much as Jefferies impedes our progress to achieve as much cap space as possible for 2010, he is an effective role player that can hardly been considered a toss in in any trade. Our only win this year against the Hornets can be partially attributed to his defense on Chris Paul. The man we need to move is Eddy Curry who has been useless the past 2 seasons and does not fit into what we do as a team. Even in such a scenario, I would not give up Gallo if it meant getting rid of Eddy.


When/If Lebron comes to town I doubt he will be willing to wait on Gallo reaching his full potential. After/If Lebron comes the Knicks will have to be on win-now mode every year, or it may turn into a huge mess. There won't be much time to make experiments.

I think gallo in his prime will be better suited to play the role of a 3rd offensive option on a good team, kinda like turkoglu like you said. But that's not enough to pass on the potential of the trade that I'm showing here in my opinion.

When the free agency time comes, I doubt Lebron is going to tell himself "the knicks have Gallo, I must go there!". I don't think Lebron has any respect for gallo at all, despite his potential. The best/easiest way to convice Lebron to come would be showing him another established All-star already commited to coming, someone like Amare, Bosh, Boozer, Joe Johnson etc He's never had that kind of support in cleveland with pseudo all-stars like Ilgauskas and Mo Williams or past his prime players like Shaq

In a best case escenario you would be looking at something like this with my trade proposal:

Conley/Filler
Chandler/T. douglas
Lebron/Filler
Bosh/Pick from the grizz
J.Hill/Curry

In a best case scenario without trading jeffries you are looking at something like this:

Filler/Filler
Chandler/T.Douglas
Lebron/Jeffries or filler
Gallo/J.Hill
D.Lee/Curry

Undersized, plenty of holes at defense, no shot blocking, no pg, gallo likely out forever of what (IMO) should be his main position (SF). And thats assuming David lee is willing to sign for something like 7 million a year at most (unlikely)

Let me put it this way: If you were sure that getting rid of jeffries and thus creating the additional cap room to sign 2 max players you would get Lebron + one of the other stars, wouldn't you do this trade ? 


Regarding conley: He shot 45%, 41% from three and 81% from the FT line last year. This year he is shooting 41%/41% and 80%. I would say that at 22 years old shooting over 40% from three for 2 of his 3 years in the league is enough to be considered a good shooter. Conley's main problem is lack of aggressiveness

Regarding Jeffries: I don't think he should be nothing more than the 8th or 9th guy on a good team. He is making MUCH more money than what he produces and that makes him mostly a negative in trade value.

Regarding Curry: Sorry, I doubt anybody would take him even if you throw Gallo and 5 first rounders together 

alphaorange: Don't worry, gallo is not a throw in, he is actually the main piece of this deal 


And remember, is just an idea for fun because this trade has about 0% chance of becoming real


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Twinkie*



alphaorange said:


> I am convinced that, even with growing pains, Gallo could average 20/6/5/2/1 if they made a commitment to run the offense thru him and gave him someone to pass to that could actually make a basket. He just has so many positives. Plus he is much better than advertised as a defender. He is actually not OK, but good. LOL at the people from other teams thinking he is a throw in.


I agree with all of the above. To be perfectly honest, especially with the absence of true point guard play (save Chris Duhon who is going to wear himself out again), the Knicks might as well run the offense through him and start Darko Milicic as well as give Jordan Hill more playing time. We might not see the results in the win column but they'll show up in a much more important statistic; young players developed.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

carlos710 said:


> When/If Lebron comes to town I doubt he will be willing to wait on Gallo reaching his full potential. After/If Lebron comes the Knicks will have to be on win-now mode every year, or it may turn into a huge mess. There won't be much time to make experiments.


Yeah but how does Conley help the matter? Gallo is a better player right now in what is essentially his rookie season. To be even more honest, we might be outright able to sign Conley if and when he becomes a free agent the way he has been playing the past few years.



carlos710 said:


> I think gallo in his prime will be better suited to play the role of a 3rd offensive option on a good team, kinda like turkoglu like you said. But that's not enough to pass on the potential of the trade that I'm showing here in my opinion.


What potential? Conley is a backup PG at this point; Stephen Hunter's career is over; and the 30th pick in a draft won't mean much to a team that is in need of core players, not role players. We already have the cap space to sign LeBron, so I am not to sure how this trade helps us in any way.



carlos710 said:


> When the free agency time comes, I doubt Lebron is going to tell himself "the knicks have Gallo, I must go there!". I don't think Lebron has any respect for gallo at all, despite his potential. The best/easiest way to convice Lebron to come would be showing him another established All-star already commited to coming, someone like Amare, Bosh, Boozer, Joe Johnson etc He's never had that kind of support in cleveland with pseudo all-stars like Ilgauskas and Mo Williams or past his prime players like Shaq.


LeBron coming to the Knicks is a long shot at least. What your proposing is gutting what little value we have on this team for more cap space; cap space we already have enough of to make a play at LeBron. While your argument holds some merit, you also have to understand that championship teams are not built in a day. Their is a process even if we signed LeBron and a 2nd all-star. I am not a particular fan of what is on the market aside from him and Wade (who can't play together) and would actually be a fan of making a move for a 2nd player the following year.



carlos710 said:


> In a best case escenario you would be looking at something like this with my trade proposal:
> 
> Conley/Filler
> Chandler/T. douglas
> ...


Again, there is no guarantee LeBron signs here. If he makes a verbal commitment in the summer, then we by all means can begin clearing cap space for a 2nd all-star (that does not involve trading Gallo). Otherwise, a lot of what you say is based on hypothetical scenarios of players leaving successful programs to play with the Knicks just because.



carlos710 said:


> Let me put it this way: If you were sure that getting rid of jeffries and thus creating the additional cap room to sign 2 max players you would get Lebron + one of the other stars, wouldn't you do this trade ?


How can you ever be sure? Players have the right to change their minds. You only make more cost cutting moves if you get a guarantee from LeBron in the offseason.




carlos710 said:


> Regarding conley: He shot 45%, 41% from three and 81% from the FT line last year. This year he is shooting 41%/41% and 80%. I would say that at 22 years oldd shooting over 40% from three for 2 of his 3 years in the league is enough to be considered a good shooter. Conley's main problem is lack of aggressiveness.


217 3 pointers (when no one is covering you) over an 82 game season is not much to talk about.



carlos710 said:


> Regarding Jeffries: I don't think he should be nothing more than the 8th or 9th guy on a good team. He is making MUCH more money than what he produces and that makes him mostly a negative in trade value.


That has been the case for a number of role players that each have gotten moved. That list includes: Kyle Korver, Jason Kapano, Marcus Banks, Brian Cardinal, etc. I do not believe anyone on that list contributes more or makes more than Jefferies does when give proper time. The Kings realized this last year and actually offered a deal that involved moving Nate Robinson and Jefferies for Bobby Jackson. The Knicks rejected it, however.



carlos710 said:


> Regarding Curry: Sorry, I doubt anybody would take him even if you throw Gallo and 5 first rounders together


They said that about Jamal Crawford, Zach Randolph, Steve Francis, Clearance Weatherspoon and a host of other Knicks over the past decade that have had terrible contracts and yet have managed to have been traded. Curry is no different. I got a feeling we could move him to the Bobcats for Raja Bell and Nazr Mohammed.




carlos710 said:


> alphaorange: Don't worry, gallo is not a throw in, he is actually the main piece of this deal
> 
> 
> And remember, is just an idea for fun because this trade has about 0% chance of becoming real


I love proposing trades as well but know they will never happen. The purpose of this conversation is to discuss how feasible this trade is (which is fine). I just think that from a Knicks standpoint it is not only unnecessary but foolish as a result of the consequences that would stem from LeBron not signing here.


----------

